# Heart shaped ponds



## Sweetley (Feb 20, 2020)

The first and third map here have each a heart shaped pond. I know that this is totally random (and the "hearts" also not looking 100% perfect), but the fact that this is actually possible is kinda cute.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 20, 2020)

You gave me an idea to terraform the small ponds into different shapes


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

wait that’s actually so cute! love that.


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 20, 2020)

I didn't even notice that! Now I want my island to have one!


----------



## mayortash (Feb 20, 2020)

Yes! This was one of my favourite little details.


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

i just noticed that on the 4th map and on the top left, the pond kind of looks like a bowtie!!

or a dumbbell lol

edit: it’s a bigger size on the third map! and the pond on the left side of that one kinda looks like a two-way arrow lol


----------



## Shawna (Feb 20, 2020)

Awwww <33333

That would be adorable for a Valentine's Day/couple-themed town! <3333


----------



## John Wick (Feb 20, 2020)

Yeah, I think we can make ponds.
I saw a waterfall being made.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 20, 2020)

We can probably terraform those though, right? When they extended the plot over the river the character made a diagonal...






And they also created a pond after they created the waterfall, so that's definitely possible.


----------



## Tinkalila (Feb 20, 2020)

I hadn't noticed those, I want one now!


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm excited to have cute flower shaped ponds c:


----------



## oath2order (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm surprised it shows up twice in the defaults. Must be a default pond type.


----------



## HoennMaster (Feb 21, 2020)

They look cool...but now I want a star shaped pond.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

I've noticed the edges of the ponds and river aren't rounded and smooth like they were in NL. 

They are boxy and angled.


----------



## Tobyjgv (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm sure they will look much smoother in game! In the gameplay clips we've seen with major rivers, it looks pretty round and smooth to me! Just, on the map it looks more boxy.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2020)

Tobyjgv said:


> I'm sure they will look much smoother in game! In the gameplay clips we've seen with major rivers, it looks pretty round and smooth to me! Just, on the map it looks more boxy.



I meant up close. They were almost angles.


----------

